# After the storm



## Terry D (Jul 17, 2016)

Some sky shots take post-thunderstorm a week or so ago.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 17, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 14, 2016)

Soft silver clouds
scattered on the chaotic
canvass of a stormy sky...

 love these.... the bottom right photo, so dramatic... fabulous....


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 5, 2016)

Damn, you captured a beautiful sky. Third one is my fav!


----------



## bobo (Nov 5, 2016)

Is there a poem to go with each sky form ?? :adoration:


----------



## Terry D (Nov 5, 2016)

Not yet. But I would be thrilled to see what you could come up with.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 5, 2016)

Just wow! Beautiful pics, Terry.


----------



## bobo (Nov 6, 2016)

wrong thread


----------

